# work in progress



## squirrel502 (Apr 3, 2011)

So today I decided to liven things up a little bit in my 55g by adding a couple of silk aquarium plants. I tried going the live route, but in the end, the plants just ended up as fodder for my filters. Anyway, I hope you guys enjoy the crummy photo....and let me know if you guys can think of any improvements.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

They need to make patrick's rock already! I mean how hard could it be?! Aside from that its very smexy looking


----------

